# Splitboarding Boots K2 Waive vs Aspect



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Own a set of Aspects.

The stretchy neoprene section is nice for stride length, but I'm annoyed the power strap isn't full wrap... it doesn't secure, so I lose a bit of support. Looks like the Waive has a BOA system that secures that neoprene section for support on the way down.

The stock laces are paracord and kind of a pain in the ass. They have zero stretch and don't knot especially well. The lace tips are also metal, so they bounce around annoyingly because they weight too much. I'd prefer standard laces, but then concerned the metal eyelets and lace guides will tear them apart. The paracord sheath tore on both my boots on the first set at the bottom-most eyelets and I had to replace them.

Pretty bulky if you're a larger boot size. I'm a size 10.5 in the Aspects, and they shells are muuuuuuuuch bigger than my size 10 Adidas Tacticals. Not that I'm super worried about deep carving performance in the backcountry.

They have a gnarly mountaineering sole so you sit a little bit higher up in the binding, but I don't really mind that in a splitboard boot. My all-aluminum Sparks can be rough on the ride down if I'm not in bottomless pow, so that extra boot outsole dampens out some of that extra vibration.

All those complaints aside, I'm glad I have them. I've had a much better experience with them than with the TM2 XLT they replaced. I've wrecked regular boots touring from negative lean on ascent, so nice to have a dedicated set that're specifically designed around that. Looks like Waive addresses a lot of concerns about the Aspects, except they still have those stupid paracord laces.

If I had a choice, I'd probably swap them out for the Waive. Aspects are a little too stiff for my liking, I simply do not ride them inbounds. Without having ridden them, the Waive looks a bit more "normal" and less like a mountaineering boot.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

A few people I ride with moved away from the Aspect, mainly because of ankle bone pain, but also hard to tighten right (although if your foot shape is wrong in the first place…) and durability issues. But if you're comfy in them, they ride well apparently. 

A walk mode seems like a huge plus for me, I'm aiming one for my next pair for sure. A dedicated boa for that? I'm less sure, but why not?


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Vans Verse Range Edition Snowboard Boots 2023


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Vans Verse Range Edition Snowboard Boots 2023 is on back-order




www.evo.com





I’d defo want to try out the Vans Verse Range edition. Unlocking the rear cuff seems pretty comfy for hikes.

Looks far less complicated than the K2 Waive/Boa system, and the Verse is a really solid boot.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Revvi said:


> Vans Verse Range Edition Snowboard Boots 2023
> 
> 
> Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Vans Verse Range Edition Snowboard Boots 2023 is on back-order
> ...


That does seem dope, I ripped the heal out of my K2 liner from too much walking abrasion, something that was meant for some movement would be awesome


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Waive looks nice. But couldn't find any pics of how much the walk mode opens or loosens. I would be interested if I didn't already have Jones tM2. Also be a decent boot for resort and hiking when you finally end up with some hard boots for splitboarding.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

treehugger said:


> Waive looks nice. But couldn't find any pics of how much the walk mode opens or loosens. I would be interested if I didn't already have Jones tM2. Also be a decent boot for resort and hiking when you finally end up with some hard boots for splitboarding.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Revvi said:


> View attachment 164139


almost pulled the trigger on phantoms but was to lazy to sell my prime carbons so I just bought another connect system for my new deck


----------



## charcharchar (2 mo ago)

Etienne said:


> A few people I ride with moved away from the Aspect, mainly because of ankle bone pain, but also hard to tighten right (although if your foot shape is wrong in the first place…) and durability issues. But if you're comfy in them, they ride well apparently. A walk mode seems like a huge plus for me, I'm aiming one for my next pair for sure. A dedicated boa for that? I'm less sure, but why not?


 Damn, the first coment I've seen about ankle bone pain, It's INSANE! These were my favorite boots until about 20 rides in when the ankle bone pain started happening and it never stopped.


----------

